# Fiorenzato f4 burrs



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

The time has come to replace the burrs on my fiorenzato f4 and was wondering if any of you out there would know if there are any other options other than the standard fiorenzato burrs. The standard size is 58x33x8.5. Help from you knowledgeable people out there would be very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

LH or RH ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

F4 compatible burrs (FZ part no. 400000040) £30.00 delivered.

PM me......


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

